# Ladebalken bei Upload



## wlfs (6. Juli 2009)

Hi,
schon seit langem beschäftige ich mich damit, dass ich einen Ladebalken habe wieviel Prozent von der Datei schon hochgeladen wurden.

Mein Problem war bzw. ist noch immer das ich per PHP abfragen wollte wie groß die Datei ist um die bestehende Größe in Prozent auszugeben. Allerdings funktioniert das nicht da PHP erst zum Schluß das ganze ausführt.

Habt ihr euch schon einmal damit beschäftigt bzw. eine gute Anleitung wie man soetwas programmiert? 

Nach langem Googlen haben immerwieder viele auf Flash zurückgegriffen, soetwas mache ich ungern da ich mich in Flash bzw. ActionScript kaum auskenne.

PS: Falls das Thema jetzt im falschen Forum gelandet ist "excuse me". Ich war mir nicht sicher ob das eher zu JavaScript/Ajax oder PHP gehört.


----------



## SCIPIO-AEMILIANUS (7. Juli 2009)

Ich hab es selbst mal probiert, bin aber dann doch sehr schnell zur Flash Lösung übergegangen, weils dann doch leichter ist.

Ich hatte mich damals mal versucht an folgendem Beispiel zu orientieren:
LINK


----------



## FipsTheThief (9. Juli 2009)

Naja mit PHP geht das schon aber das muss man dann patchen damit man auch mal auf die temporäre Datei zugreifen kann und ob der Serverbetreiber da mitmachen möchte ist so ne Sache.

Eine andere Methode neben Flash wäre es dann noch mit Perl CGI Scripten zu machen damit geht es,  hatte ich mal kurz gehabt damals aber aufgrund mangelender Erfahrung in Perl lief da auch nichts so richtig rund aber möglich wäre es.


----------



## wlfs (9. Juli 2009)

Ich habe für die Seiten auf denen ich das gerne verwenden würde ein paar Rootserver zur Verfügung , also wenn es eine Anleitung gebe würde ich das gerne mal probieren zu programmieren

PSerl und CGI klingen auch sehr Interessant leider habe ich allerdings keine Erfahrung in diesem Bereich


----------



## FipsTheThief (9. Juli 2009)

Was ich nu gefunden habe inzwischen ist eine PECL extension die aber wie es aussieht PHP 5.2 benötigt.

http://freestylesystems.co.uk/blog/installng-pecl-uploadprogress-extension-drupal-filefield-module

bzw hier zum download direkt

http://pecl.php.net/package/uploadprogress

oder bei Google einfach mal nach " upload progress extension " suchen , da wirst fündig.

Gemacht habe ich damit noch nie was also kann ich dazu auch keine weiteren Auskünfte geben nun.


----------



## wlfs (2. August 2009)

Ab PHP 6 wird es leicht einen eigenen Balken zu programmieren, da dann alle Funktionen dafür ohne neue Paketinstallationen dabei sind


----------



## Dr Dau (2. August 2009)

Hallo!



wlfs hat gesagt.:


> Ab PHP 6 wird es leicht einen eigenen Balken zu programmieren, da dann alle Funktionen dafür ohne neue Paketinstallationen dabei sind


Gibt es zu der Aussage auch offizielle Quellen?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. August 2009)

Ich würde mal tippen, dass jenes hier gemeint ist: http://pecl.php.net/package/uploadprogress

Ist aber auch eine Extension.


----------

